# 50th Anniversary



## dangerboy (13 Feb 2009)

*Happy Anniversary *

CANFORGEN 030/09 CMP 016/09 121522Z FEB 09
CANADIAN FORCES MEDICAL SERVICES 50TH ANNIVERSARY
UNCLASSIFIED



THE CANADIAN FORCES MEDICAL SERVICE (CFMS) CELEBRATES ITS 50TH ANNIVERSARY THIS MONTH. THE CFMS WAS ESTABLISHED ON 15 JANUARY 1959 TO INTEGRATE THE ADMINISTRATION OF THE MEDICAL SERVICES OF THE NAVY, ARMY AND AIR FORCE AND PERMIT THE DEVELOPMENT AND APPLICATION OF COMMON MEDICAL POLICIES. FROM THE CANADIAN MILITARY S VERY BEGINNING, MEDICAL SUPPORT WAS AN INTEGRAL PART OF THE COUNTRY S MILITARY STRUCTURE. FROM ITS INCEPTION 50 YEARS AGO, THE CFMS HAS CONTINUED THIS TRADITION, EVOLVING AND ADAPTING TO MEET THE NEEDS OF THE CANADIAN FORCES OF TODAY AND OF THE FUTURE 


TODAY S HEALTH CARE REFORM INITITIATIVES, SUCH AS RX2000, ARE THE DIRECT EXTENSION OF THIS VISION THAT ORIGINATED IN 1959, IN THAT THEY EMPHASIZE PROFESSIONNAL ACCOUNTABILITY, QUALITY AND CONSISTENCY WHEREVER CARE IS DELIVERED. CURRENTLY THE CFMS AND THE CANADIAN FORCES DENTAL SERVICE (CFDS) WORK TOGETHER INSIDE A SINGLE FORMATION TO MEET CF HEALTH CARE NEEDS AND ACCOMPLISH THE MISSION OF THE CANADIAN FORCES HEALTH SERVICES, WHICH READS: QUOTE PROVIDE HIGH QUALITY HEALTH CARE TO CANADA S FIGHTING FORCE WHEREVER WE SERVE UNQUOTE. ON MISSIONS AROUND THE WORLD, CFMS PERSONNEL SHARE WORKING AND LIVING CONDITIONS WITH THEIR CF COLLEAGUES, OFTEN PUTTING THEMSELVES AT RISK TO HELP THE WOUNDED AND SICK. IN AFGHANISTAN, THEY PROVIDE MEDICAL CARE TO CF PERSONNEL, COALITION FORCES, THE AFGHAN NATIONAL ARMY AS WELL AS TO AFGHAN NATIONALS AND THEY MAKE CANADA THE LEAD NATION FOR THE ROLE 3 MULTI-NATIONAL MEDICAL UNIT, KANDAHAR. AT HOME, THE PRIMARY CARE RENEWAL INITIATIVE IS CHANGING THE WAY THE CFMS PROVIDES CARE, IMPROVING ITS CONTINUITY AND QUALITY FOR ALL CF PERSONNEL 


ON BEHALF OF ALL MEMBERS OF THE CF, I CONGRATULATE THE CFMS ON PROVIDING OUTSTANDING MEDICAL CARE TO THE SAILORS, SOLDIERS, AIRMEN AND AIRWOMEN OF THE CANADIAN FORCES FOR 50 YEARS. THE MOTTO OF THE CFMS, MILITI SUCCURRIMUS, IS AS RELEVANT AND ALIVE TODAY AS IT WAS WHEN THE CFMS WAS FIRST ESTABLISHED


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2009)

Info from the Health Services:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/50/default-eng.asp


----------



## MedCorps (13 Feb 2009)

If anyone cares the CFMS will be releasing a coin for purchase to celebrate the event.

It will be available from the Home Station kit shop at CFMSS in Borden.  Not  sure of cost or design, but if I hear anything I will be sure to let you all know.

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## Armymedic (25 Feb 2009)

Floating rumour at the school, 9 Apr is the time frame they are looking at doing the wall dedication. I know nothing else.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2009)

SFB said:
			
		

> Floating rumour at the school, 9 Apr is the time frame they are looking at doing the wall dedication. I know nothing else.



Well, the link that I posted, two above yours, states: *09 Apr 09 - Unveiling of Monument at CFMSS*


----------



## Armymedic (9 Apr 2009)

Media advisory

CFB BORDEN, ONTARIO -- 04/08/09 -- General Walt Natynczyk, Chief of the Defence Staff, and Brigadier-General Hilary Jaeger, Commander Canadian Forces Health Services Group, will host a rededication ceremony at the Canadian Military Medical Services (CMMS) Memorial at Canadian Forces Base Borden.

Date:       Thursday, April 9, 2009

Time:       1:00-2:00 p.m.

Location:   CMMS Memorial
            CF Medical Service School/CF Dental Services School
            CFB Borden


The monument, which was unveiled in November 1984, has recently been re-inscribed with the names of all Canadian military health services personnel who have fallen in service to Canada since the Boer War, including six frontline medical technicians who have died in Afghanistan.

The rededication ceremony will be preceded by the first annual CF Health Services Memorial March, in which a group of 30 CF personnel will march 13.94 km, or 10 metres for every name inscribed on the monument.

(Note: The monument is located at the intersection of Ortona Rd and El Alamein Rd. If entering the base from Angus, follow Cambrai Rd to El Alamein Rd and turn left. If entering the base from Alliston, follow Ortona Rd to El Alamein Rd.)


----------

